# Mendelssohn Chamber Music



## Amade Van Haydn

*Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy* (1809-1847) composed many interesting and good chamber music. 
There are eight string quartets, two string quintets, one string octet, two piano trios, four piano quartets, two cello sonatas, one violin sonata, one clarinet sonata and even more.

Some works I want to point out explicitly:

The first masterpieces of Mendelssohn are his *piano quartet b minor op. 3* and his *string octet E flat major op. 20*. The second work often is called "Mendelssohns first stroke of genius" (he was sixteen) and indeed this work for doubled string quartet really is genius. But IMO the piano quartet he composed some month earlier is on the same level.
Both works are unbelievable mature and show that Mendelssohn was THE "Wunderkind" in composing, not Mozart (what Mozart composed at the age of 16 has not this quality). They contain a great richness of inspiring melodies, finesse and magnificent sound.
The two most interesting movements are the last of op. 3 with his dark atmosphere and Beethoven-like climax and the first of op. 20 with his friendly, almost orchestral celebration of joyous music.

Two years later Mendelssohn again raised his level - for the last time: IMO this level he topped never and only reached it sometimes again. I speak about the *string quartet a minor op. 13*. Mendelssohn (at the age of 18!!) seemed to be the only contemporary composer who understood the late string quartets of Beethoven and knew how to handle with this heritage. 
This quartet is more or less concrete inspired by Beethoven's a minor quartet op. 132 (at least the first and last movement) and like Beethoven Mendelssohn used the string quartet to experiment with musical forms and sound, from retrospective polyphonic and classic components to "new tones".

Mendelssohn's last (greater) work is his *string quartet f minor op. 80*. He composed this work after the shock of his sister's death hit him vehemently and he mourning retired from the public. And in this weeks of mourning (and fury?) about the early death of his beloved sister Fanny and the premonition of his own death (he seemed to have given up his love of life) he composed this string quartet. It is a radical, highly emotional work, in its fatalistic behaviour comparable to nothing Mendelssohn composed before. It's a first and last great eruption of Mendelssohn's untamed (mostly negative) emotion which makes the listener wonder: This really is Mendelssohn?
O.K., Adorno's statement of "Mendelssohn's icy classicism" just isn't true, Mendelssohn's music showed emotions even before, but not like in his opus ultimus.
Some weeks after the completion of the work, Mendelssohn suffered a apoplexy and died after some days in coma.


----------



## Morigan

I must say I'm only familiar with Mendelssohn's most famous works, but your post was really interesting and I think I'm going to buy some recordings very soon.  Thank you.


----------



## Don

Morigan said:


> I must say I'm only familiar with Mendelssohn's most famous works, but your post was really interesting and I think I'm going to buy some recordings very soon.  Thank you.


If decide to explore the String Quartets, these are the ones I have that are highly rewarding:

Talich/Calliope/3cd set
Eroica/Period Instruments/Harmonia Mundi/3 volumes
Coull/Hyperion/3cd set
Pacifica/Cedille/3cd set
Henschel/Arte Nova/3cd set
Ysaye/Decca/3cd set
Emerson/DG/4 cdset w/Octet
Aurora/Naxos/3 volumes
Leipzig/MDG/4 volumes
Cherubini/EMI Encore/3 volumes
Mosaiques/Period Instruments/Naive/single disc


----------



## ChamberNut

Don said:


> If decide to explore the String Quartets, these are the ones I have that are highly rewarding:
> 
> *Emerson/DG/4 cdset w/Octet*


This is the set that I have. And yes, it includes the terrific Octet. The first movement of the Octet is magnificent!!! It is amazing that it was composed when Felix was 16.

Emerson String Quartet played all 8 instruments (double string quartet) for the Octet. There is a video describing how they recorded the Octet on the CD. (But I haven't yet looked at it).


----------



## opus67

Thanks for the write-up, Amade. I am not familiar(in the sense that I have not heard them more than a couple of times), but this article is a nice introduction.

I once saw this CD at a store, but didn't buy it.


----------



## Amade Van Haydn

Morigan said:


> I must say I'm only familiar with Mendelssohn's most famous works, but your post was really interesting and I think I'm going to buy some recordings very soon.  Thank you.


Aaah...it works!  
Nice to read!

I should add some good valued and good performed recordings of the mentioned works:

There are some good midprice complete recordings of the string quartets; e.g. the Talich Quartet (Calliope, 3 CDs) surely is a good tip.

For the octet (and the quintets) I can recommend the Hausmusik-Ensemble (Virgin Veritas, 2 CDs).

The piano quintet is recorded well by the Bartholdy (!) Piano Quartet on Naxos.

@ Don: I'm impressed by your list. Do you know all these recordings... or do you have all in your CD-shelf?  
Can you please say a bit about your favourite recordings?
I'm interested in your opinion about the two period instrument recordings and the Emerson CDs.

Regards,
AVH.


----------



## Don

Amade Van Haydn said:


> Aaah...it works!
> Nice to read!
> 
> I should add some good valued and good performed recordings of the mentioned works:
> 
> There are some good midprice complete recordings of the string quartets; e.g. the Talich Quartet (Calliope, 3 CDs) surely is a good tip.
> 
> For the octet (and the quintets) I can recommend the Hausmusik-Ensemble (Virgin Veritas, 2 CDs).
> 
> The piano quintet is recorded well by the Bartholdy (!) Piano Quartet on Naxos.
> 
> @ Don: I'm impressed by your list. Do you know all these recordings... or do you have all in your CD-shelf?
> Can you please say a bit about your favourite recordings?
> I'm interested in your opinion about the two period instrument recordings and the Emerson CDs.
> 
> Regards,
> AVH.


I don't think there are great differences among the versions I listed. What I like best about the period instrument recordings are the minimal vibrato and simply the sound of the strings along with compelling changes in tempo. The Emersons are a marvel of ensemble team-work. I also have a very warm spot for the Aurora on Naxos with an intensity level greater than other groups I've heard in this repertoire.


----------



## opus67

I happen to listen to the 3rd SQ, I think for the first time. It was wonderful.


----------



## tkrahn

I've listened to Mendelssohn for years and would like to purchase a copy of his complete string quartets, of which there are now many interpretations. I read a review here:
http://www.musicweb-international.co...omparative.htm

It seems that the Henschel 3-disc set is an affordable and highly recommended interpretation. In trying to find it, I noticed that one can buy the individual cds from Amazon.com for about $7.99 a piece, but the complete set (as a set) is no longer available (except as an MP3). This summer I found one copy available from a vendor in England, but the postage was too much and I thought that I'd be happy enough just buying them individually. However, if you read the above review closely--more closely than I did originally--the compilation includes an extra, the String Quartet in E flat major (1823).

The reason for my writing is twofold: i. to ask if someone might have or know someone who has this box set for sale or loan; and ii. if there are other versions to recommend more highly, please let me know.

Here's a list of the ones I've been able to come up with, not all of which are complete. I've indicated those with an asterisk that I know (there may be others?) to be available in complete formats (ie. include the Quartet for String in E flat major (1823;no opus number):

Alban Berg, EMI
Arriaga, Pavane
Artis, Universal
Aurora, *Naxos
Bartholdy, *Arts Music
Bartholdy, Pilz/Acanta
Cherubini, EMI
Coull, Hyperion
Elias, ASV
Emerson, *DG
Eroica, HM
Gabrieli, Chandos
Gewandhaus, *NCA
Gewandhaus & Sharon, *Brilliant Classics
Hausmusik, Vigrin
Henschel, Arte Nova
Leipzig, *MDG
Mannheimer, CPO
Melos, *DG
Pacifica, *Cedile
Talich, *Calliope
Vogler, Haenssler
Ysäye, Decca

I welcome your feedback and would be especially indebted if someone could point me to where the Henschel box set is available. T


----------



## MrCello

Piano Trio No. 1 <3


----------



## Hausmusik

Mendelssohn is one of my favorite chamber composers.

The *Octet* is of course a favorite of just about everybody, and rightly so. It tends to overshadow the two marvelous *String Quintets,* one an early and one a late work. All three are collected on a two-fer from Virgin, performed by the period group Hausmusik.










The *Piano Trios *are also wonderful, particularly #1--I think I have listened to them at least once a week for the last two years. My favorite recording is the Gould Trio on Naxos.










The six or seven (depends how you count 'em) *String Quartets* are, for my money, the greatest quartets written between the deaths of Beethoven and Schubert and Brahms's Op. 51 pair in the 1870s. The brilliant Op. 13 (with its echoes of Beethoven's Op. 132) and dark Op. 80 (with echoes of Beethoven's Op. 95) have already been mentioned, but I also like Op. 12 (with echoes of Beethoven's Op. 74) and the three Op. 44 quartets, although it seems to me these last three are somewhat in the _quatuor brilliant _style--that is, in the outer movements especially, the first violin often takes the role of concert soloist "accompanied" by string trio--and I prefer the voices of a quartet to be more equal. The best bargain, and an excellent cycle, is the Cherubini Quartet.










Beyond this, there's also the *Piano Sextet*, a relatively early work with a deceptively high opus number, scored for piano and the unusual string lineup of vn, 2 vas, vc and cb. It is sometimes coupled on CD with the octet or Schubert's Trout quintet. Here's the one I have:


----------



## Novelette

Yes! The String Quintets are underrated works of delightful inventiveness and varied sonority. Mendelssohn shows us the many, almost orchestral, effects that can be created by a string ensemble when rightly treated.

The piano quartets are youthful but vigorous, the second in F Minor is my personal favorite.

The piano sextet in D Major isn't a very substantial work: delightful and wispy but without great weight.

Of especial interest is the "Four Pieces for String Quartet, Op. 81", all of the movements of which are extraordinary. The theme of the first movement has a very personal and reflective melancholy, while the several following variations are primarily melodic variations [the harmony remains largely unchanged]. The second movement, the Capriccio, is in E Minor; it is a work of relatively calm worry, a moderate turbulence and unsettledness. The Scherzo is in A Major: rollicking and up-tempo, it is a fine example of Mendelssohn's famous scherzi! The finale movement is a Fugue in E Flat Major, it has an otiose subject, and as far as the whole piece is concerned, it is the weakest movement.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I like his chamber works a lot. In addition to the octet, st. quartets (plus the aforementioned four pieces), st. quintets and trios I have the two cello sonatas. Taken as a whole, I prefer Mendelssohn's chamber output to that of Schumann's.


----------



## Aecio

It has already been mentioned by others but the 2nd quintet is really wonderful, it´s a pity Mendelssohn died so young because in this work (as in the SQ opus 80) you hear a different musician, if I try to compare I will say he was less Mozart and more Schubert (or even Schumann at some moments)


----------



## Vaneyes

What I own:

String Quintets - Raphael Ens. (Hyperion)
Piano Quartet, Op. 3 - Alikhanov/Moscow SQ (Melodiya)
String Quartets Opp. 12 & 13 - Juilliard SQ (Sony)
String Quartet, Op. 80 - Miro Qt. (Oxingale)
Piano Trios 1 & 2 - KLR Trio (VOX)
Cello Sonatas, etc. - Meneses & Wyss (Avie)

Others I can recommend:

String Quartets (Complete) - Henschel Qt. (Arte Nova)
Piano Trios 1 & 2 - Swiss Piano Trio (Audite )


----------



## Novelette

I can understand your preference for Mendelssohn's chamber music than Schumann's, elgars ghost. 

Mendelssohn's music is far more lyrical, and dare I say, more immediately coherent. As one who adores all of Schumann's music, I think it no insult to the latter to say that Mendelssohn had a surer hand in overall structure and musical "argument".


----------



## Novelette

I need to get my hands on the Violin, Cello, and Clarinet Sonatas.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Novelette said:


> I need to get my hands on the Violin, Cello, and Clarinet Sonatas.


The op. 4 violin sonata seem particularly intriguing as does the sonata for viola, of which I've never seen or heard anyone comment about. Ever heard it, Nov (anyone)?


----------



## Feathers

elgars ghost said:


> The op. 4 violin sonata seem particularly intriguing as does the sonata for viola, of which I've never seen or heard anyone comment about. Ever heard it, Nov (anyone)?


I agree that these early works are intriguing! Such incredible musical maturity at a young age, especially the first movement of the F minor violin sonata. It grabbed me from the beginning.


----------



## Novelette

elgars ghost said:


> The op. 4 violin sonata seem particularly intriguing as does the sonata for viola, of which I've never seen or heard anyone comment about. Ever heard it, Nov (anyone)?


I haven't heard about a viola sonata. Looks like I will have to go on another music buying spree. Thank you, Elgars Ghost!


----------



## Quartetfore

Mendelssohn composed a Viola Sonata in the key of c in 1824. It has no opus number, and I doubt that it has ever been recorded.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Quartetfore said:


> Mendelssohn composed a Viola Sonata in the key of c in 1824. It has no opus number, and I doubt that it has ever been recorded.


I agree it appears to be very obscure even compared to some of the other earlier chamber works, but on Amazon there are a handful of recordings of the viola sonata available on the Tudor, Berlin Classics, Camarata, Bayer and Hyperion labels.


----------



## millionrainbows

Novelette said:


> I can understand your preference for Mendelssohn's chamber music than Schumann's, elgars ghost.
> 
> Mendelssohn's music is far more lyrical, and dare I say, more immediately coherent. As one who adores all of Schumann's music, I think it no insult to the latter to say that Mendelssohn had a surer hand in overall structure and musical "argument".


Although it's not a chamber work, Mendelssohn's "Fingal's Cave" exemplifies the kind of great musical ideas he was capable of; even Wagner said it was one of the greatest pieces of music, and Brahms said he'd "forsake all of his other work" if he could have written a theme like that. See, I told ya that Brahms was mediocre...:lol:


----------



## Novelette

millionrainbows said:


> Although it's not a chamber work, Mendelssohn's "Fingal's Cave" exemplifies the kind of great musical ideas he was capable of; even Wagner said it was one of the greatest pieces of music, and Brahms said he'd "forsake all of his other work" if he could have written a theme like that. See, I told ya that Brahms was mediocre...:lol:


I adore Brahms, but I've been coming more and more to the conclusion that he wasn't truly all that he is cracked up to be. Listening to Schumann's Genoveva Overture, I can easily hear a substantial foretaste of the first movement of Brahms' C Minor Symphony [most emphatic in the Kurt Masur: Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra recording]. Likewise, I hear much of Brahms' style in Schumann's Second Violin Sonata [listen also, and especially, to the Scherzo and Finale of Schmann's Third Violin Sonata, they scream Brahms!].

Still, I adore Brahms.  But I also adore Mendelssohn and Schumann, etc.


----------



## Quartetfore

elgars ghost said:


> I agree it appears to be very obscure even compared to some of the other earlier chamber works, but on Amazon there are a handful of recordings of the viola sonata available on the Tudor, Berlin Classics, Camarata, Bayer and Hyperion labels.


Interesting. According to the book I use, as of 1969 it had not been published. I`m not surprised that there a number of recordings, Viola players are always look for new things to play


----------



## Guest

Novelette said:


> I adore Brahms, but I've been coming more and more to the conclusion that he wasn't truly all that he is cracked up to be. Listening to Schumann's Genoveva Overture, I can easily hear a substantial foretaste of the first movement of Brahms' C Minor Symphony [most emphatic in the Kurt Masur: Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra recording]. Likewise, I hear much of Brahms' style in Schumann's Second Violin Sonata [listen also, and especially, to the Scherzo and Finale of Schmann's Third Violin Sonata, they scream Brahms!].
> 
> Still, I adore Brahms.  But I also adore Mendelssohn and Schumann, etc.


I believe Brahms WAS all that he was "cracked up to be". Some of his solo piano music leaves me cold, however. Go to Ressel Park in Vienna and stand in front of his statue and he'll give you that icy glare of disapproval if you say things like that again!!!!!!!!:lol:

I guess you know that Brahms and Schumann were very close friends so there's bound to be a cross-fertilization between the older Schumann and the younger Brahms. Also, Johannes was reportedly in love with the 12-years-older Clara, wife of Robert. Though, I think this probably an exaggeration of their intensely close artistic relationship. But it makes a good yarn.

Those 4 Brahms symphonies are, next to Beethoven's piano sonatas from (circa) No. 22 onwards, some of my desert island music.

But was this discussion about Mendelssohn? What a joy that composer's music is!! Totally.


----------



## KenOC

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> But was this discussion about Mendelssohn? What a joy that composer's music is!! Totally.


Well, of course. Mendelssohn invented the English tradition or writing dreary and out-of-date oratorios. But I forgive him that and credit him as a fine composer of music of the "lighter" type, best conducted by people like Arthur Fiedler. :devil:

Here's Fiedler conducting his own arrangement of "The Reformation Tango."


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Well, of course. Mendelssohn invented the English tradition or writing dreary and out-of-date oratorios. But I forgive him that and credit him as a fine composer of music of the "lighter" type, best conducted by people like Arthur Fiedler. :devil:
> 
> Here's Fiedler conducting his own arrangement of "The Reformation Tango."


I wouldn't exactly describe his music as "light". It has interesting harmonies and cross-rhythms (in the piano music, even "Music for Children"). When one is playing a piece on piano, no matter how 'simple', it's very easy to see/hear a very good composer compared to a mediocre one. I used to laugh about the Clementi pieces because they often stole shamelessly from Mozart and were so, well, alberti-bass orientated, harmonically uninteresting and repetitive. The excellent composer will always do the unexpected. What a great joy to discover Mozart's inventiveness in his sonatas. Though I never played these well (being a bog standard pianist), it was a thrill to harmonically pull them apart, like any engine, to discover their working parts.

I sang an alto part in "Elijah" 25 years ago with the university choir and didn't think it dull. Actually, it's an excellent way towards understanding music when one is singing in a choir. Same with Bach's St. John's Passion, which I barely knew back then. But I wouldn't put both works in the same category.


----------



## Novelette

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> I believe Brahms WAS all that he was "cracked up to be". Some of his solo piano music leaves me cold, however. Go to Ressel Park in Vienna and stand in front of his statue and he'll give you that icy glare of disapproval if you say things like that again!!!!!!!!:lol:
> 
> I guess you know that Brahms and Schumann were very close friends so there's bound to be a cross-fertilization between the older Schumann and the younger Brahms. Also, Johannes was reportedly in love with the 12-years-older Clara, wife of Robert. Though, I think this probably an exaggeration of their intensely close artistic relationship. But it makes a good yarn.
> 
> Those 4 Brahms symphonies are, next to Beethoven's piano sonatas from (circa) No. 22 onwards, some of my desert island music.
> 
> But was this discussion about Mendelssohn? What a joy that composer's music is!! Totally.


I have stood in front of his statue in Vienna, I think he likes me. Don't get me wrong, I absolutely adore Brahms.

I'm very well versed in the biographies of Robert Schumann, Clara Schumann, and Johannes Brahms. I have come to see that, if nothing else, Robert Schumann was the equal of Johannes Brahms. I've been stunned by structural similarities between certain works of Schumann and Brahms--similarities that are so prominent that those structures and orchestral effects that so characterize and define specific portions of specific works of Brahms' works can be found in some of Schumann's works. Indeed, I misspoke by saying open-endedly that Brahms "might not be all he's cracked up to be". A better way of putting it is that Brahms might have been over-estimated with respect to certain other composers, or, conversely, certain other composers might have been unduly discounted with respect to Brahms.

I agree that that would make an excellent desert island CD! My only concern is whether I would have a generator or battery with enough capacity to allow me to play those CD's over and over again. Goodness knows, I do so already. 

Back to Mendelssohn, though, I've always been perturbed by people who have gainsaid the greatness of his music. His works are always inventive, always excellently scored, always beautiful. He is easily among my favorites!

His chamber works are especially extraordinary, although the piano sextet is undoubtedly a weak spot in his chamber oeuvre. Still, it is a light and delightful work compared to most of the rest of his chamber works. It has its place and should never be ignored. The string quintets, though, to add my voice to the choir, are outstanding examples of the genre!


----------



## Guest

Novelette, how lovely your posting is!! Thank you so very much for 'spreading the joy' of your love of music. It makes my heart sing because there are very few in my daily life who share this love. I think the Schumann/Brahms/Schumann 'menage' would make an excellent film and, in fact, I've tried to contact Jane Campion about this many times. Also Fanny and Felix Mendelssohn - and there are those remarkable letters between them. Such rich resources for the music-lover (and cineaste?).

You're going to think I'm very strange but, trust me, it comes from the heart...I used to be over in the Musikverein (Wien) many times at a concert thinking about Brahms and Beethoven being left out in the cold as 'frozen' statues in those two parks - Ressel and Beethoven!! (At least the latter was 'inside', out of the weather, at the Wiener Konzerthaus!!!) There was something forbidding and cold about those statues, forever unchanging, that it made me think of Keats: "cold lover - never, never canst thou kiss.." 

As I write this I'm listening to Mendelssohn's Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 66 with Manny Ax, Yo Yo Ma and Izzy Perlman (and the petrol head next door is revving a dreadfully loud motorbike - "I'm fixin' up me bike"!!)

PS: The Schumann "Toccata" is pretty fabulous too!!


----------



## Quartetfore

There was a movie made about the Schumanns/Brahms. I don`t remember the name, but the cast included Catherine Hepburn as Clara Schumann, Paul Henried as Robert Schumann and Robert Walker as Brahms. I hope I got the names right, but I think I did. The movie dates from the 1940`s


----------



## Novelette

A Clara, Robert, and Johannes film is a great idea! I've also thought that a movie based on the obsessive romance of Berlioz for Smithson would be a great movie, too: drama, romance, comedy, fear.

Ah, the Musikverein! I had the joy to hear a concert of Schubert's B Flat Major Sonata and Debussy's "Preludes" Book 2 in December 2008. Such a wonderful concert hall! When I was last in Vienna, there were large crowds to tourists standing around the Brahms Karlsplatz statues, Mozart in Burggarten, and Schubert in Stadtpark; still, I had a chance to admire them.

Music is the most prominent part of my life: listening, playing, studying. It's a joy to be able to share and discuss with other music lovers; it's difficult trying to convey to people for whom music is but a distraction how much meaning and profundity there is in it for me. Thank you for your kind words, CountenanceAnglaise!  Mendelssohn's C Minor Piano Trio is perhaps my favorite piano trio of all: I'm also fond of Schumann's D Minor trio and all of Haydn's magisterial piano trios.

Schumann's Toccata is dizzying! I only can play the first twelve bars, or so, before my hands give out on me. The sheet music used to scare me to death, when I would read it full measure to full measure. Reading much of it in terms of voice-leading makes that piece make more sense. Great music, though!


----------



## Sonata

Novelette said:


> A Clara, Robert, and Johannes film is a great idea!
> 
> Music is the most prominent part of my life: listening, playing, studying. It's a joy to be able to share and discuss with other music lovers; it's difficult trying to convey to people for whom music is but a distraction how much meaning and profundity there is in it for me.


I understand! It was hard for me to explain to others why I was so sad when my wrist issue kept me away from the piano. I can imagine their thinking "But you just started to play, how can the loss be so difficult?" (nobody actually said that, but I'm sure some felt that way).

But beginning to play the piano has truly been like falling in love. I am not exagerating. It doesn't even have to be a beautiful classical piece, nothing impressive. Just playing out of my workbook or "noodling" brings me great satisfaction.

And I would love to see such a movie too!!! Brahms is my favorite composer, and I find Clara Schumann to have created some lovely music. She had a very interesting life, I intend to get a biography of her.


----------



## Novelette

Sonata said:


> I understand! It was hard for me to explain to others why I was so sad when my wrist issue kept me away from the piano. I can imagine their thinking "But you just started to play, how can the loss be so difficult?" (nobody actually said that, but I'm sure some felt that way).
> 
> But beginning to play the piano has truly been like falling in love. I am not exagerating. It doesn't even have to be a beautiful classical piece, nothing impressive. Just playing out of my workbook or "noodling" brings me great satisfaction.
> 
> And I would love to see such a movie too!!! Brahms is my favorite composer, and I find Clara Schumann to have created some lovely music. She had a very interesting life, I intend to get a biography of her.


I can totally understand feeling sad about being unable to play the piano for a while. And don't ever feel like you are not justified for feeling that way just because you've only recently begun! Even the greatest pianists, at some point, were only just beginning to play. Playing the piano is a special joy: it's a situation over which you have as much control as possible, where the instrument responds to your actions directly, and where the sweet music that you hear is coming from your very hands. It's a very special kind of joy!

When I was very young, long before I took up the piano formally, I was always drawn to the instrument whenever I came across one. I loved touching the keys and improvising [if I can call it that]. There was just something irresistibly compelling about doing so--something about seeing the array of keys in front of me that made me incredibly happy. I still feel that way. 

Brahms was an amazing composer, and I have enjoyed playing some of his music [mostly his variation sets]; and Clara is an inspiration, reportedly one of the most technically advanced pianists of the 19th century, a marvelous composer, and a very tough lady! Whether their relationship was platonic or not, the pair of Clara and Brahms was a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Skilmarilion

I believe the film you refer to is "Song of Love", 1947 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Song_of_Love_(film)


----------



## Novelette

Ah yes, I remember seeing that film some years ago.

I'm still thinking that Stalker Berlioz would make the best film. =D


----------



## Novelette

I recently obtained the cello sonatas of Mendelssohn, as I was planning. The disc contained the Variations Concertantes, the very obscure Assai Tranquillo, and a Lied Ohne Worte.

It's a pity that such excellent music is so obscure.

Definite echoes from the C Minor Piano Trio in the D Major Cello Sonata. Exquisite fugato in the first movement; charmingly sentimental slow movement; exciting but always refined finale. Typical Mendelssohn--that is to say, genius.


----------



## Nevohteeb

My favourite works of Mendelssohn are: piano trios, in C- ;D-; Octet in Eb+; string Quintets in A+, & Bb+; and, Piano Concertos; and, symphonies. Every Summer, I head east, about 600 miles, to the Marlboro Music Festival in Vermont, for my chamber music fix. There, I have heard great concerts, with Mendelssohn, a major contributor.To hear a real gem, go to the www.marlboromusic.org site, and then go to historic recordings. There, is a sublime performance, from way back in '73, of the string quintet in Bb+, Op. 87, with Lucy Chapman, & Michelle Makarsky, violins; Kim Kashkashian & Philip Naegele, violas; and a young cellist of 17years, Yo Yo Ma, cellist, at the beginning of a great career. It is a superlative, live performance. Enjoy.


----------



## KenOC

Nevohteeb said:


> ...and then go to historic recordings. There, is a sublime performance, from way back in '73, of the string quintet...


"...way back in '73" is it? This is now a "historic recording"? Oh Lord, how the years do weigh on me...


----------



## Avey

If I were drafting a Fantasy Classical team, I'd take Felix to fill my (String) Chamber Music position.


----------



## Nevohteeb

I love Mendelssohn's string quartet in A-, Op. 13 "Is It True". Does anyone know,why this quartet is called this?


----------



## Feathers

Nevohteeb said:


> I love Mendelssohn's string quartet in A-, Op. 13 "Is It True". Does anyone know,why this quartet is called this?


He quoted a phrase from one of his earlier songs with the title "Is It True" in the quartet.

I love that piece too, especially the beautiful adagio movement!


----------



## Novelette

One can never go wrong with Mendelssohn!


----------



## Sudonim

KenOC said:


> "...way back in '73" is it? This is now a "historic recording"? Oh Lord, how the years do weigh on me...


Me too. 

Reminds me of a spammish email I once got that referred to the 1970s as "the good old days." I thought, we're really down the rabbit hole now.


----------



## Nevohteeb

thanks, appreciate the info.


----------



## Sonata

Novelette said:


> One can never go wrong with Mendelssohn!


I wholeheartedly agree!!! As I have said before, I don't listen to Mendelssohn every day, but I think I easily COULD if I had enough time!


----------



## Novelette

Sonata said:


> I wholeheartedly agree!!! As I have said before, I don't listen to Mendelssohn every day, but I think I easily COULD if I had enough time!


It's a travesty that his output was so comparatively little. Nevertheless, I cling to what precious little we have.


----------



## julianoq

I am just discovering Mendelssohn chamber music. I am familiar with his symphonies but overlooked his chamber output for some time, and it was clearly a mistake. Just listened to the two piano trios and they are very good, now going to the quartets/octet.


----------



## KenOC

julianoq said:


> I am just discovering Mendelssohn chamber music. I am familiar with his symphonies but overlooked his chamber output for some time, and it was clearly a mistake. Just listened to the two piano trios and they are very good, now going to the quartets/octet.


Fair warning: The Octet may be the finest work he ever wrote.


----------



## Quartetfore

The two string quintets are outstanding and should not be missed.


----------



## Novelette

The cello sonatas, too, are outstanding! Some reflections of the piano trios in both cello sonatas.

The octet, though, really _is_ among his greatest works. So exuberant!


----------

